# Power mac g4 sans système d'exploitation



## nils69380 (14 Octobre 2015)

bonjour je viens d'acheter cet ordinateur à une brocante, je voudrais savoir quel système libre ou payant puis-je installer dessus. sachant que je n'ai qu'un lecteur CD-ROM et non DVD-ROM et que les boots usb (clef usb, monteur d'iso) ne fonctionne pas. Je n'ai que des CD-ROM 700mb.
Pouvez vous me guider, merci beaucoup.


----------



## Invité (14 Octobre 2015)

Os9 1CD et/ou Panther (Os10.3) 3CD
Non gratuit sauf en don


----------



## nils69380 (14 Octobre 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse. d'autres avis?


----------



## nils69380 (14 Octobre 2015)

j'ai essayé de faire un cd linux ( en gravant l'image iso ), et le lecteur s'ouvre tout seul de lui même. WTF??


----------



## Invité (14 Octobre 2015)

J'avais testé un Live de Ubuntu 12.04 sur mon iBook G4@1,2GHz, mais sans l'installer…


----------



## nils69380 (14 Octobre 2015)

je viens d'essayer à nouveau, il éjecte le CD-R  700Mb sans même booter dessus, si quelqu'un peut m'aider je ne demande que ça, j’arrête le flood. Bonne soirée =)


----------



## Invité (14 Octobre 2015)

Tu appuies bien sur la touche "alt" au boot ?


----------



## melaure (15 Octobre 2015)

Si c'est un G4 le plus adapté est Tiger, et si tu as une grosse config Leopard tournera sans soucis.

Donne nous plus de détails : modèle, CPU, RAM, DD ... il y a une étiquette à l'arrière du PowerMac.


----------



## nils69380 (15 Octobre 2015)

merci pour la touche "alt" j'avais tout essayé sauf cela, j'ai trouver des infos où ils disaient d'appuyer sur d'autres touches.
Alors j'ai appuyer sur alt et j'ai eu une petite interface, j'ai lancé l'installation. mais j'ai eu un message d'erreur je crois. je prend une photo.


----------



## nils69380 (15 Octobre 2015)

Sachant que j'ai 1go de ram


----------



## nils69380 (15 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Invité (15 Octobre 2015)

Tu as essayé d'installer quoi ?
Là, ça ressemble à un Kernel Panic.

Vu que c'est un 450MHz, c'est très limité.
Panther Mac Os10.3 ou Tiger Mac Os 10.4 au max comme tu as 1Go de Ram.
Je ne sais pas Ubuntu peut tourner sur un 450MHz ?


----------



## melaure (16 Octobre 2015)

Tiger sans soucis avec un G4 et 1 Go de RAM.

Attention ne pas oublier que jusqu'a Panther, les maj ne sont plus dispos chez Apple. Quelqu'un a testé récemment avec un Tiger ?


----------



## Yuls (16 Octobre 2015)

Ma dernière upgrade d'un G4 500 sous 10.4.11 remonte à 2013-14, pas de problème pour télécharger les upgrades via le tableau de bord mises à jour de logiciels...

Sans indiscrétion nils au vu de ton code postal dans le pseudo, t'es dans la région Lyonnaise ?


----------



## melaure (16 Octobre 2015)

Yuls a dit:


> Sans indiscrétion nils au vu de ton code postal dans le pseudo, t'es dans la région Lyonnaise ?



Il est très à l'est quand même, Chazay ... mais y a moyen de s'entraider en effet.


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (26 Octobre 2015)

Tiger sur un 450MHz c'est vraiment très limite. En plus Tiger c'est un bon OS, mais le PPC à l'heure actuelle c'est totalement obsolète. Après avec 1Go de RAM ça peut être amusant à bricoler, mais je déconseille d'investir beaucoup.


----------



## melaure (27 Octobre 2015)

Il y a de bons vieux logiciels a faire tourner la dessus, ce n'est dépassé que pour le web actuels et les softs récents


----------

